# Yhwach vs Akainu+Kuzan



## howdy01 (Nov 2, 2015)

All current versions
Bloodlusted
Starts 100m apart

Takes place at soul king palace.


----------



## Hamaru (Nov 2, 2015)

Yhwach shouldn't really be used in the OBD. We have no idea what his limits are, and he gets scaled from people FAR weaker than him.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 2, 2015)

Yhwach is below Metapod level+


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Nov 2, 2015)

This would be an awesome anime fight. The old men turn it up to 11 proper.


----------



## Kaaant (Nov 2, 2015)

This is literally someone with stats comparable to whitebeard, vs two people; one of which got clowned by him, the other not only being at an elemental disadvantage, but also weaker than his teammate.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 2, 2015)

Metapod goes maximum hardness on their asses.

This is still the best thread of the year.


----------



## Brightsteel (Nov 2, 2015)

Akainu curbstomps the jabroni.


----------



## Hamaru (Nov 2, 2015)

Bach isn't going to get curbstomped. That is just foolishness.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 2, 2015)

Current Yhwach can actually give admiral tier characters in OP a decent fight, far as I can tell

Speed difference is basically negligible, and similarly, he should be packing roughly comparable destructive power

If I were to put a figure on his feat where he raised Seireitei up to the Spirit Palace, it'd probably end up being high end island level to maybe small country level

Distance favors Yhwach too, since the feat in question grants the fucker planetary range with his TK

Main issue is that he's fighting two people at once, which is problematic


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 2, 2015)

Regicide said:


> If I were to put a figure on his feat where he raised Seireitei up to the Spirit Palace, it'd probably end up being high end island level to maybe small country level



how would you get the timeframe for that tho


----------



## Regicide (Nov 2, 2015)

Actually might have figured something out for that 

The whole process happens while Ichigo and friends are in Yukio and Riruka's box on rails

Which has to physically travel the distance between where they were up to the palace

Considering the urgency of the situation, it's probably fair to say it's going at least as fast as the most low end of inter-city trains, which is 50 km/h

If not much faster than that, considering being faster than 100 km/h on average is needed to be competitive with other shit like cars and buses, and these things go up to 200–350 km/h on good tracks


----------



## Lucino (Nov 3, 2015)

Calc it Regihero


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 3, 2015)

When it comes to Bleach there's no heroes, just Ichigo.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 3, 2015)

Lucino said:


> Calc it Regihero


Did the math, turns out my estimates were more or less on the mark

Probably safe to say that Yhwach can throw around about a teraton of energy with his TK or something

Actual blog.. some other time


----------



## Lucino (Nov 3, 2015)

Close enough


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 3, 2015)

> Considering the urgency of the situation, it's probably fair to say it's going at least as fast as the most low end of inter-city trains, which is 50 km/h



stop being retarded

city trains go slowly because they have to stop and slow down for stations and go around bends and things 

on a completely flat plane, like the box was travelling and having to go from point A to point B over a period measured in light seconds

it's completely bullshit to use such a velocity


----------



## Revan Reborn (Nov 3, 2015)

I know this is off topic, but would this feat apply to Dangai Ichigo, Monster aizen. If so wouldn't that put there durability to that level.(fragor)


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 3, 2015)

>mfw regi gets away with all this downplay because no one else cares enough to actually bother calcing bleach


----------



## Regicide (Nov 3, 2015)

Nighty said:


> stop being retarded


Wow rude


----------



## Regicide (Nov 3, 2015)

And I'll have you know I didn't even use 50 km/h when running the numbers, it was 100 to 200


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 3, 2015)

no

I'm annoyed that you keep trying to downplay everything about the latest bleach feats

if ur gonna calc do it right

don't do it wrong because muh hivemind opinions or lolbleach

if u don't care to do it right then don't do it at all


----------



## Regicide (Nov 3, 2015)

I don't see you coming up with timeframes, Dartg


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 3, 2015)

there's no difference between me making low end calcs for FT and passing them off as accurate and nobody bothering to question me because fairy tail sucks and rh is an idiot and what you're doing right now

rethink ur life


----------



## Regicide (Nov 3, 2015)

I'll make you rethink your face


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 3, 2015)

Regicide said:


> I don't see you coming up with timeframes, Dartg



there isn't one

gee if only there was some other equation involving distance and mass that we could use


----------



## Regicide (Nov 3, 2015)

You lost me


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 3, 2015)

gravitational potential energy?


----------



## Regicide (Nov 3, 2015)

Dartg pls

PE would downgrade the results

Fuck outta here with that shit


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 3, 2015)

post the mass ur using


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 3, 2015)

m is constant so we can take it out

ur telling me right now that

9.8*distance < 0.5*speed squared

the fuck speed are you using again?


----------



## Regicide (Nov 3, 2015)

It's the distance to the spirit palace from Strawberry and company's point of view (they're on one of the floating cities after getting thrown out)

Divided by whatever train speed to get timeframe

And the distance from Seireitei is divided by that timeframe to get the speed for the buildings moving


----------



## Regicide (Nov 3, 2015)

Basically you're looking at MHS speeds for said buildings


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 3, 2015)

> It's the distance to the spirit palace from Strawberry and company's point of view (they're on one of the floating cities after getting thrown out)



where are you getting this?


----------



## Regicide (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm angsizing

What do you think


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 3, 2015)

I don't remember such a panel


----------



## Regicide (Nov 3, 2015)

The panel exists regardless of whether or not you remember it


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 3, 2015)

post it then


----------



## Regicide (Nov 3, 2015)

Can't

That shit's patented

For when I post the next blog or something at an indeterminate point in the future from now


----------



## Regicide (Nov 3, 2015)

Wait Dartg were you thinking I was saying the buildings were moving at train speed or something


----------



## Regicide (Nov 3, 2015)

Dartg pls


----------



## ShadowReaper (Nov 3, 2015)

What are Yhwach stats?

Both admirals are 1948 machs and island level in durability+DC.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 3, 2015)

ShadowReaper said:


> What are Yhwach stats?


Somewhere close to Mach 2000 due to either the soul king arm thing or Ywach light feat. Country level due to Yama-jii bankai, not sure on durability though.


> Both admirals are 1948 machs and island level in durability+DC.



Well Akainu is country level durability and an argument could be made that his DC is around that ballpark for matching WB's quake


----------



## God Movement (Nov 3, 2015)

yhwach





loses


----------



## AgentAAA (Nov 3, 2015)

Blαck said:


> Somewhere close to Mach 2000 due to either the soul king arm thing or Ywach light feat. Country level due to Yama-jii bankai, not sure on durability though.
> 
> 
> Well Akainu is country level durability and an argument could be made that his DC is around that ballpark for matching WB's quake



minimum mach 1300, Island level dura/DC. probably country level DC but that does not apply to dura in the slightest.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 3, 2015)

All powers are useless before the Almighty


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 3, 2015)

Blαck said:


> Well Akainu is country level durability and an argument could be made that his DC is around that ballpark for matching WB's quake



1 Teraton is not country level though


----------



## Imagine (Nov 3, 2015)

It's small country


----------



## Velocity (Nov 3, 2015)

em senpai said:


> All powers are useless before the Almighty



This is pretty important. It's essentially reactive immunity and if it worked against Ichibei's Zanpakuto it'll work on magma and light based powers. It doesn't ezackly help that he has Yama-jii's Bankai as well, so even touching him is dangerous enough.

Even ignoring that Yhwach is currently an unquantifiable amount stronger than he was when he fought Ichibei, he still has the power to beat these two.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 3, 2015)

AgentAAA said:


> minimum mach 1300, Island level dura/DC. probably country level DC but that does not apply to dura in the slightest.



there is no way in hell ywach would die from bankai yama's suicide move, especially current ywach.


----------



## tunaguy (Nov 3, 2015)

He has the almighty he and the OP team ain't fast enough to blitz (wow banzai to that) he should be able to fight effectively here since he should be able to bypass logia intangibility. He should win after a good fight


----------



## Brightsteel (Nov 3, 2015)

em senpai said:


> All powers are useless before the Almighty



Ain't stopping Akainu from fisting him.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 3, 2015)

Yhwach is small country level


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 3, 2015)

The Admirals should also be


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 3, 2015)

We need to see how the almighty reacts to overwhelming force aka getsuga to the face before you can call it on whether it would auto negate everything akainu does


----------



## Hamaru (Nov 3, 2015)

In addition to the Almighty and whatever potential power Regi & Nightly were talking about, it should be noted that Ichigo was burned/injured just from touching Yhwach, and Ichigo's getsu didn't leave a single mark. That shows that island level opponents can't even touch him without getting injured, and attacks on getsu's level level can't do anything. 

Which makes me wonder...how should we treat people who aren't market by feats that we have calcs for?


----------



## Byrd (Nov 3, 2015)

Why dont the other admirals have the same or comparable durability as Akainu


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Nov 3, 2015)

Nighty said:


> We need to see how the almighty reacts to overwhelming force aka getsuga to the face before you can call it on whether it would auto negate everything akainu does



You can apply that rule to most Bleach abilities lately. Kubo is a vague bastard and the king of NLFs.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 3, 2015)

Byrd said:


> Why dont the other admirals have the same or comparable durability as Akainu



They're not the same people


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 3, 2015)

^Τhey are all on the same level

The 10 day fight pretty much proved that.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 3, 2015)

except kizaru who is city block+


----------



## Hamaru (Nov 3, 2015)

White Hawk said:


> ^Τhey are all on the same level
> 
> The 10 day fight pretty much proved that.



The same level and the same stats are two different things. Ako could have lasted so long because of having more speed and raw power, while Aka had the elemental advantage and was more of a tank. Regardless, we have no idea how the fight played out. Kizaru is a perfect example; his speed should be far above all the other Admirals, but does that mean he should also equal them in other stats?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 3, 2015)

Nighty said:


> except kizaru who is city block+



2009 tha besto


----------



## tunaguy (Nov 3, 2015)

Hate to spoil da fun but don't HST vs HST threads have a three page ban rule


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 3, 2015)

Depends..  considering how dead the OBD is...UD and modbat usually only locks it when posters start flaming each other.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 3, 2015)

There isn't actually an official policy regarding HST threads anymore, as far as I'm aware

But after several pages they generally all crash and burn


----------



## tunaguy (Nov 3, 2015)

I see. Being long since I read the forum rules


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 3, 2015)

Hamaru said:


> The same level and the same stats are two different things. Ako could have lasted so long because of having more speed and raw power, while Aka had the elemental advantage and was more of a tank. Regardless, we have no idea how the fight played out. Kizaru is a perfect example; his speed should be far above all the other Admirals, but does that mean he should also equal them in other stats?



Thats just a bad example. Kizaru's speed is above them because of his fruit. It doesn't have any effect on their general stat. Its more or less in the same level.


----------



## Hamaru (Nov 3, 2015)

Just to provide some info on Yhwach, ill provide this...

Based on seeing that Ichibei would be revived, and that Ichigo's group would come to try and stop him, it would seem that Yhwach could see a very good distance into the future, so he should know what attacks are coming his way 10+ attacks before it actually happens:



Black getsu does absolutely nothing and we see Ichigo's arm messed up from touching Yhwach:


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 3, 2015)

ud is free to lock it at his leasiure but there's no reason to unless it degenerates into a huge unentertaining shitstorm because otherwise ur just killing activity for no purpose


----------



## Hamaru (Nov 3, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> Thats just a bad example. Kizaru's speed is above them because of his fruit. It doesn't have any effect on their general stat. Its more or less in the same level.



 His fruit makes it so that he doesn't have to take any hits, and he has never been shown to be a tank on the same level as Aka...none of the Admirals have. Regardless of the fruit power being granted Kizaru was the fastest, Ako displayed the most raw power, and Aka, was shown to be the tank. They don't have to share the same stats across the board to be considered equal.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 3, 2015)

Of course they aren't exactly the same. But you've lost your fucking mind if you think there's a large disparity between any of their stats. Just like there isn't any major differences between the stats of the Monster Trio, there isn't any major differences between the stats of the C3. They are all around the same ballpark as far as base stats are concerned.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 3, 2015)

God Movement said:


> Of course they aren't exactly the same. But you've lost your fucking mind if you think there's a large disparity between any of their stats. Just like there isn't any major differences between the stats of the Monster Trio, there isn't any major differences between the stats of the C3. They are all around the same ballpark as far as base stats are concerned.



Didn't the databooks even confirm this, with the gap between any of them being 10-20/100 points


----------



## Hamaru (Nov 3, 2015)

God Movement said:


> Of course they aren't exactly the same. But you've lost your fucking mind if you think there's a large disparity between any of their stats. Just like there isn't any major differences between the stats of the Monster Trio, there isn't any major differences between the stats of the C3. They are all around the same ballpark as far as base stats are concerned.



What you determine as "large" is up to you, but to assume that all Admirals scale off each other is just as stupid considering they've all shown to excel in different areas. The only thing we know is that they are more or less "even". If you have a 100 point system where you distribute points to strength, speed, and attack power, then gave them all 100 total points, regardless of where you place them, they can still be considered "even" in total power. 

Unless you have some type of scan that ANY of the other Admirals tanking anything CLOSE to what Aka have been shown to take, then that is simply an area where he surpasses the others.


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 3, 2015)

Hamaru said:


> His fruit makes it so that he doesn't have to take any hits,



His fruit makes it so? What kind of argument is that?   



> and he has never been shown to be a tank on the same level as Aka...none of the Admirals have.



He doesn't need to be.Admirals & Yonkos are genrally on the same level. No one said they are equal in every stat but on average they are which includes durability as well.



> Regardless of the fruit power being granted Kizaru was the fastest, Ako displayed the most raw power, and Aka, was shown to be the tank. They don't have to share the same stats across the board to be considered equal.



You would have an argument if others were glass canon or weak sauce on every department & only excelled in one but you simply don't have any here.

Stop being dense Hamaru.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 3, 2015)

The thing is the admirals aren't portrayed to be significantly different in other areas.

You can probably make a case for Kizaru being the fastest consistently but that's the only trait really.


----------



## Hamaru (Nov 3, 2015)

> His fruit makes it so? What kind of argument is that?


In other words, Kiz is the least likely to take damage out of all the Admirals, so why would he be a tank like Aka?



> He doesn't need to be.Admirals & Yonkos are genrally on the same level. No one said they are equal in every stat but on average they are which includes durability as well.


I am not arguing against them being equal in total stats. I am saying that to assume that durability is the only area where they are all equal doesn't make sense, which is also something nobody can prove. 



> You would have an argument if others were glass canon or weak sauce on every department & only excelled in one but you simply don't have any here.
> 
> Stop being dense Hamaru.


I am NOT saying that the others are glass canons, or "weak sauce" in other areas Sherlock. So I don't get how you came to that conclusion. 

Let me put it is simpler terms for people....

Aka has small country durability, that is a fact. Currently I believe that he is only calced to have island level DC.

Akoiji on the other hand can have small country destructive power, but only have island level durability. 

That would still make them even at the end, it just means that they would have a different way of fighting. Clearly this doesn't take speed into account, and how big or small the island/country being scaled to would be up in the air.


----------



## Hamaru (Nov 3, 2015)

Imagine said:


> The thing is the admirals aren't portrayed to be significantly different in other areas.
> 
> You can probably make a case for Kizaru being the fastest consistently but that's the only trait really.



Okay, lets think about it like this for a second...Lets assume that all 3 Admirals at the time of Akoiji, Akainu, and Kizaru all had island level destructive power, country level durability, and equal brute strength. Then that would leave Kizaru with a pretty big speed advantage over the other 2 from what we know, so wouldn't that make him the strongest, and by default counter the idea of the 3 Admirals being even?


----------



## Tapion (Nov 3, 2015)

The difference isn't too significant I'd imagine. The only thing I'd say is different is DC and the obvious differences their DF grants them. They'd need to be around roughly the same ballpark before eating a fruit anyway. Think of three Garps with each of the admirals' respective fruits.

I'm sure there are minor differences regarding speed, durability and what not, but unless the disparity is great its not worth accounting for.


----------



## Hamaru (Nov 3, 2015)

Tapion said:


> The difference isn't too significant I'd imagine. The only thing I'd say is different is DC and the obvious differences their DF grants them. They'd need to be around roughly the same ballpark before eating a fruit anyway. *Think of three Garps with each of the admirals' respective fruits.
> *
> I'm sure there are minor differences regarding speed, durability and what not, but unless the disparity is great its not worth accounting for.



Interesting way of putting it. This could put an end to the debate if we know when they all became Admirals. If they got the promotion before the fruit, then it would prove my entire argument wrong. Do we have this information?


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 3, 2015)

Hamaru said:


> In other words, Kiz is the least likely to take damage out of all the Admirals, so why would he be a tank like Aka?



My point still stands. Just cause he is less likely to take damage means he doesn't have same durability? What kind of logic is that? Its just means he has an advantage there thats all.It doesn't mean just cause he has an advantage in one are he has to have a disadvantage in other area. 



> I am not arguing against them being equal in total stats. I am saying that to assume that durability is the only area where they are all equal doesn't make sense, which is also something nobody can prove.



What you are essentially saying is that they can't take same level of hits as Akainu which makes no sense since Akainu who matched Whitebeard fought another Admiral for 10 fucking days.By your logic if they didn't have at least same level of durability the fight would have been over very quickly as Kiji wouldn't be match his DC or take hits from him. And please don't come up with the idea they didn't hit each other in their fight.



> I am NOT saying that the others are glass canons, or "weak sauce" in other areas Sherlock. So I don't get how you came to that conclusion.
> 
> Let me put it is simpler terms for people....
> 
> Aka has small country durability, that is a fact. Currently I believe that he is only calced to have island level DC.



Except Akainu matched Whitebeard & stopped him twice.So he has at least same level as DC as casual WB.



> Akoiji on the other hand can have small country destructive power, but only have island level durability.



Except if he was lower than Akainu in DC or durability he would have lost that much faster.

You can either make his DC or durability higher than Akainu but we aren't doing that. We are scalling them to a general terms of stat of top tiers.

The fight dragged on that long that simply cause they were more or less a match in generl stat & it became a battle of stamina in which Aokiji lost. 



> That would still make them even at the end, it just means that they would have a different way of fighting. Clearly this doesn't take speed into account, and how big or small the island/country being scaled to would be up in the air.



You are making your own scenario about their stat while I am saying they are in the general level of stat with small difference in every category which is negligible.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 3, 2015)

Tapion said:


> The difference isn't too significant I'd imagine. The only thing I'd say is different is DC and the obvious differences their DF grants them. They'd need to be around roughly the same ballpark before eating a fruit anyway. Think of three Garps with each of the admirals' respective fruits.
> 
> I'm sure there are minor differences regarding speed, durability and what not, but unless the disparity is great its not worth accounting for.



If Kizaru felt like it I'm sure he could spam lasers of equal DC to the other admirals but he has literally ZERO need


----------



## Tapion (Nov 3, 2015)

Hamaru said:


> Interesting way of putting it. This could put an end to the debate if we know when they all became Admirals. If they got the promotion before the fruit, then it would prove my entire argument wrong. Do we have this information?



They're trained by the same teacher at the same time. 



em senpai said:


> If Kizaru felt like it I'm sure he could spam lasers of equal DC to the other admirals but he has literally ZERO need



That's a reasonable assumption.


----------



## Hamaru (Nov 3, 2015)

> My point still stands. Just cause he is less likely to take damage means he doesn't have same durability? What kind of logic is that? Its just means he has an advantage there thats all.It doesn't mean just cause he has an advantage in one are he has to have a disadvantage in other area.


Both of our "Logic" is simply an opinion because you don't have any feat that would support your idea of Kizaru being even in the durability area, so you point is still pointless. 



> What you are essentially saying is that they can't take same level of hits as Akainu which makes no sense since Akainu who matched Whitebeard fought another Admiral for 10 fucking days.By your logic if they didn't have at least same level of durability the fight would have been over very quickly as Kiji wouldn't be match his DC or take hits from him. And please don't come up with the idea they didn't hit each other in their fight.


If Aokiji has the advantage in destructive power, and the amount of element he can produce (especially since they fought on an island), then he could have used his ice defensively, and for all we know, he could have had a small speed advantage to avoid attacks. In the end, we didn't see the fight, and even if they did hit each other, we don't know how, how hard, where, strategy, or intent. 



> Except Akainu matched Whitebeard & stopped him twice.So he has at least same level as DC as casual WB.


When did Akainu stop a Quake/match its power twice? If you are talking about stalling, and getting his ass beat, that isn't matching, and there is nothing that I can recall that would give him WB's DC.



> *Except if he was lower than Akainu in DC or durability he would have lost that much faster*.
> 
> You can either make his DC or durability higher than Akainu but we aren't doing that. We are scalling them to a general terms of stat of top tiers.
> 
> The fight dragged on that long that simply cause they were more or less a match in generl stat & it became a battle of stamina in which Aokiji lost.


Your argument is based on nothing. We don't know if the fight would have ended faster or not because we don't know how they fought. Aka likely won a battle of stamina because Aokiji had to exert more energy on offense and movement for all we know.


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 3, 2015)

Hamaru said:


> Both of our "Logic" is simply an opinion because you don't have any feat that would support your idea of Kizaru being even in the durability area, so you point is still pointless.



Except mine has way more credibility than Kizaru having significantly lower durability than Akainu simply cause he hasn't shown it logic. Even though the top tiers are all heavy hitters. 



> If Aokiji has the advantage in destructive power, and the amount of element he can produce (especially since they fought on an island), then he could have used his ice defensively, and for all we know, he could have had a small speed advantage to avoid attacks. In the end, we didn't see the fight, and even if they did hit each other, we don't know how, how hard, where, strategy, or intent.



Aokiji doesn't have advantage in destructive power or otherwise until he shows to. This whole circle jerk of logic is baseless & only exits in your fandom. 




> When did Akainu stop a Quake/match its power twice? If you are talking about stalling, and getting his ass beat, that isn't matching, and there is nothing that I can recall that would give him WB's DC.





Getting ass beat. 

Only time WB could even manage a hit was when he attacked from behind against Akainu who was busy with Marco.



> Your argument is based on nothing. We don't know if the fight would have ended faster or not because we don't know how they fought. Aka likely won a battle of stamina because Aokiji had to exert more energy on offense and movement for all we know.



If Akanu had advantage on destructive power & durability then yeah they fight would have ended a lot sooner. Unless the difference is big in speed it didn't play a part anyway. 

Please don't again bring the fan fiction of Aokiji having stronger DC & thus this balances out logic.


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 3, 2015)

Hamaru you basically went from

>> Admirals don't have same durability as Akainu to .

>> Kizaru has lower durability because he ate light fruit to .

>> Aokiji had superior DC without any evidence. Giving stat as you see fit.

On the other hand I never said they were equal in all stat. Yes some mat have higher DC,some durability,some speed.

>> Does that mean Kizaru & Aokiji can't take hit from WB? No. They can.

>> Would they fail to match Akainus DC who matched WB's? No. They can match. Not down to the decimals but yeah they can.

The argument has always been they are around in same level with some higher stat than other in a specific general area. But their stat in every general area has always remain more or less same.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 3, 2015)

Shut up Dastan


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 3, 2015)

Who are you again?


----------



## Imagine (Nov 3, 2015)

Your master


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 3, 2015)

Stop deluding yourself. Its bad for your health.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 3, 2015)

Get back to calcing shit for me slave


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 3, 2015)

Like that ever happened. 

Check yourself into a mental hospital. You are losing sense of reality.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 3, 2015)

Since when were you under the impression that every calc you've done wasn't because I willed it?


----------



## Hamaru (Nov 3, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> Hamaru you basically went from
> 
> >> Admirals don't have same durability as Akainu to .
> 
> ...



It doesn't matter what I said Aokiji might excel at when compared to the others, because it was only meant to be an example. Nothing more or less. The overall point is that they can all be even without sharing the same amount of durability...that's all. 

Akainu, from what I recall has only been calced to have island level DC, so that means that Aokiji wouldn't be required to have more than island level durability to put up a fight with him. That is something based on OBD calcs. 

We know that Akainu was able to take a quake from WB, and since WB's DC are calced to be at the small country level, then wouldn't that also mean Aokiji would need similar DC to be a real threat to Akainu? 

Those traits would make it so that their fight was pretty much even, it doesn't mean ANY other Admiral could have taken the same damage from WB, in fact, it would mean that Akainu was simply the best suited for a close range fight against WB out of the 3. It is about match-ups, just like how Jozu stopped a slash from Mihawk with ease, but was being handled by Dolf easily. It was due to a matchup advantage.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 3, 2015)

Well technically Aokiji doesn't have DC. Remember he freezes shit. He's shown gigaton level freezing potency but he doesn't blow things up.

Aokiji's abilities are filed under hax. Most extreme ice manipulation is.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 3, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Well technically Aokiji doesn't have DC. Remember he freezes shit. He's shown gigaton level freezing potency but he doesn't blow things up.
> 
> Aokiji's abilities are filed under hax. Most extreme ice manipulation is.



But will that matter at all against a guy who has access to a Bankai that surrounds him with 15'000'000 degree flames? A bloodlusted current Yhwach will bust out everything he has, including Zanka no Tachi.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 3, 2015)

Don't know. There have been 20+ page threads debating on how Aokiji vs Yama or Akainu vs Yama would go. 

I'd rather have no part in it.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 3, 2015)

Well I suppose the question of whether or not a stolen bankai becomes more powerful if the one who stole it is stronger than the original owner comes into play, since current Yhwach is > Yama

Actually if we're gonna bring up how Yhwach has Zanka no Tachi, he technically has all the powers of all the dead Sternritter

Like Gremmy, for example 

Or Pepe


----------



## Velocity (Nov 3, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Well I suppose the question of whether or not a stolen bankai becomes more powerful if the one who stole it is stronger than the original owner comes into play, since current Yhwach is > Yama
> 
> Actually if we're gonna bring up how Yhwach has Zanka no Tachi, he technically has all the powers of all the dead Sternritter
> 
> ...



It doesn't really matter in this fight if he can use the other Schrift. 

He's stronger than the Admirals anyway and Almighty nullifies any abilities he sees, but realistically is like reactive immunity, so the only chance Akainu and Kuzan have is to kill him before he activates that Bankai. By then it'll take so long to actually do anything against him that Almighty will kick in and their abilities won't work on him any more.

This is the guy that countered having his power cut in half by simply doubling the power he was left with.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 3, 2015)

We've barely seen the Almighty in action

Better to wait for him to actually seriously fight someone with it before we make any judgments on that front


----------



## Blαck (Nov 3, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Well I suppose the question of whether or not a stolen bankai becomes more powerful if the one who stole it is stronger than the original owner comes into play, since current Yhwach is > Yama
> 
> *Actually if we're gonna bring up how Yhwach has Zanka no Tachi, he technically has all the powers of all the dead Sternritter*
> 
> ...



Could swear Zanka no Tachi only _revives_ those slain by it


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 3, 2015)

Yhwach wins this.

The Almighty allows him to nullify his opponent's powers once he knows/understands them as he did against Ichibei when he was about to use Futendaisatsuryo. This is a great feat because Ichibei requires "blackness" from his surroundings and he tried to use Yhwach's darkness but it didn't work. I wonder what Yhwach's limit is to this, how much he can nullify something.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 3, 2015)

Blαck said:


> Could swear Zanka no Tachi only _revives_ those slain by it


Yhwach having all the powers has nothing to do with Zanka no Tachi

The deal with him is that he gives people power, and when they die, all their knowledge, skills, and abilities return to him

The Sternritter are included in this


----------



## Hamaru (Nov 3, 2015)

> Except mine has way more credibility than Kizaru having significantly lower durability than Akainu simply cause he hasn't shown it logic. Even though the top tiers are all heavy hitters.


None of your logic has more credibility. It is simply "This guy is an Admiral, so he must have these type of stats". If Kizaru can move around at the speed of light, be intangible while in that mode, *spam* island busting attacks, and had, FOR EXAMPLE half a TT worth of durability, you're saying that would make him week? 



> Aokiji doesn't have advantage in destructive power or otherwise until he shows to. This whole circle jerk of logic is baseless & only exits in your fandom.


If Aka has city level durability, how much DC would Aokiji have to pack to be a thread worth fighting 10 days against? 



> Getting ass beat.
> 
> Only time WB could even manage a hit was when he attacked from behind against Akainu who was busy with Marco.



It looks more like WB casually stopping the magma fist attack. 



> If* Akanu had advantage on destructive power & durability then yeah they fight would have ended a lot sooner.* Unless the difference is big in speed it didn't play a part anyway.
> 
> Please don't again bring the fan fiction of Aokiji having stronger DC & thus this balances out logic.


Except this isn't the case. You are basing your argument and assumption on titles (Being an Admiral). 

I am basing my argument and assumption of on calcs, and providing inflation due to their titles. 

Aokiji LOGICALLY should have small country worth of DC, Haxx, or whatever else people want to call it, based on what we know about Aka. At the same time we KNOW Aka has small country level durability. Those are the closest things we know to be a fact. Anything else is assumption. I can ASSUME that since Bach casually lifted up SS to the Royal Realm in a couple of minutes, then if he was serious, he can toss around 2TT attacks because he has the power of the SK. People will then ask, "He can do that based on what" If I responded with, "Because he is the Soul King and the previous SK held together the earth, SS, and HM at the same time" people would say that we don't know the meaning of "held together" or would require a calc to nit pick over, and that is fine. 

Hell Regi and I spent far to many pages talking about "If a meteor is on fire we should use the speed required for it to catch fire" vs. "It can still be on fire at the range where the fire process stops". We couldn't assume it was going as fast as an average meteor just because of its title, yet here you are, trying to apply things to people that have never been shown because of a title....

...the last part of my post was a massive rant...but anyway, why not post the best tanking feat done by an Admiral not named Lava Monster?


----------



## Blαck (Nov 3, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Yhwach having all the powers has nothing to do with Zanka no Tachi
> 
> *The deal with him is that he gives people power, and when they die, all their knowledge, skills, and abilities return to him*
> 
> The Sternritter are included in this



Wasn't this actually stated that he gave power to unlock ability? And that we wouldn't use the whole "he has their powers too" argument until he displayed another's power?


----------



## Regicide (Nov 3, 2015)

BadKarma said:
			
		

> Narration：（赤ん坊が持っていたのは?魂を分け与える力?だった）
> (What the child possessed was the power to ?impart his soul?)
> 
> Narration：（赤ん坊に触れれば　その度に魂を分け与えられ）
> ...





			
				cnet128 said:
			
		

> For this baby possessed the power to share out his own soul. // Anyone who touched the baby received a fragment of his soul... // ...and those fragments healed the wounds that their own souls alone could not. // At the same time... // As their wounds slowly healed, *the knowledge they had gained, the abilities they had learned through great effort, the skills they had awakened within themselves...* // ...were all imprinted upon the fragments of the baby?s soul that they had received. // Until...]
> 
> 3
> [Text: At the moment of their deaths... // ...those fragments returned to the baby.


Chapter 565.

Doesn't get any clearer than that.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 3, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Chapter 565.
> 
> Doesn't get any clearer than that.



I'd say feats would support it more than flashback chatter but meh, carry on


----------



## sasykei (Nov 4, 2015)

Yhwach is too broken


----------



## tunaguy (Nov 4, 2015)

Yeah he can definitely pass as the most broken HST villain


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 4, 2015)

If Yhwach dosen't get his durability scaled from that suicide attack,then OP team can win this.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 4, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Well technically Aokiji doesn't have DC. Remember he freezes shit. He's shown gigaton level freezing potency but he doesn't blow things up.
> 
> Aokiji's abilities are filed under hax. Most extreme ice manipulation is.



Ywach has surpassed hax far more potent, at least in hype, than anything freezing. 

I mean yeah, in Bleach sometimes hax is overcome through sheer power and I'm not familiar with the calcs of Ichigo but he's pretty much an outlier with plot armor.


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 4, 2015)

Ichigo's Bankai will be capable of canceling every short of power


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Nov 4, 2015)

lol Yhwach threads


----------



## Regicide (Nov 6, 2015)

Pretty late to say this now, but might have massively overestimated the size of the greater palace, actually

Feat's almost certainly looking to be straight up country level


----------



## Brightsteel (Nov 6, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Pretty late to say this now, but might have massively overestimated the size of the greater palace, actually
> 
> Feat's almost certainly looking to be straight up country level



No Regi, stahp. What are you doing?


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 6, 2015)

Stop lying Regi Hero.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 6, 2015)

Your face is a lie


----------



## Lucino (Nov 6, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Feat's almost certainly looking to be straight up country level



Prove it


----------



## Regicide (Nov 6, 2015)

I'll post the blog

..Some other time


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 6, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Your face is a lie



Another lie.


----------



## Alita (Nov 6, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Actually might have figured something out for that
> 
> The whole process happens while Ichigo and friends are in Yukio and Riruka's box on rails
> 
> ...


I thought you couldn't use assumed timeframes for kinetic energy calcs? Wouldn't potential energy be better for the city lifting feat?


----------



## Regicide (Nov 6, 2015)

There is no assumed timeframe involved in any of that explanation


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Nov 6, 2015)

Yhwach taxes the duo. 

Almighty + SK prowess + Yama's Bankai = Sayonara Admirals.…


----------

